# power interupter button



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

I am trying to in stall a power interupter button I have 2 pieces with the center rail cut on each end of a 30 in section I removed the grounding plate on the 30 in piece. But it still has full power with out hooking up the button. Any ideas?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you trying to interrupt power to the center rail? Do you have any lighted cars that are not on the section that you're insulating? You may have a car sitting halfway on and off powering the insulated section.


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

Wlil the lighted cars effect that?


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

yes it is the center rail.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If a lighted car is sitting on the transition point, the two rollers are both connected to the center rail. The one on the power rail powers the switched rail. We just had a discussion of this issue here a couple months ago.


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

ok I removed the lighted cars off the track and it still didnt stop at the broke center rails


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

Do yuo know where that tread is located?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you run ONLY the engine, does it stop properly?


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

nope and that makes no sense! It is fast track center rail interupter track. center rail come cut on the 2 in pcs have one at each end of 30 in fast track piece


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'd have to see that. Obviously, it's getting powered, my guess is there's a flaw in the insulation. Do you have a voltmeter?


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

yes 30 inch piece had a siver tab on button that shop set to remove do you think that has anything to do with it? I removed it


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

After you removed it, did that help?


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

nope it didnt there not open till monday so I guess this weekend project is now a week project.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm . . . so it does have an insulated pin at each of the section, but is still allowing power across. If you had a voltmeter you could see if power is definitely across the insulation, and could test for continuity across.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also simply use a lamp from the center rail to the outside rail to see if it's powered.


----------



## fishman (Feb 15, 2011)

how does that work?


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

It's easier if you have a lamp socket, but you just need to run one lead from a rail to the center post of the lamp, and a lead from the other rail to the screw shroud of the lamp. Turn on the power. If the lamp lights you have power, if it doesn't you're isolated.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's a quick, dirty diagram.


----------

